# ASR button?



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

On our motorhome dashboard we have an ASR button.

What is it for and when do i need to put it on?

Hope its not a daft question. The motorhome is on a VW t4 2.5 tdi 1998.

Thanks.

lorraine


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is an anti slip regulator. works with the engine and brake systems. a little bit like the traction control.

cabby


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Cabby, but when do we put it on ,or not as the case may be.

lorraine


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You might well find you need to press it to turn it off .....


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

I love your post DA.

Any more help.

lorraine


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I could offer an educated guess from memory, or Google.

You could read your manual, or Google.

Do you like this answer as well?

Dave


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

DA, have been googling. I still cant find out when it should be on/off.

Manuals are all in German as its an import.

Still love your posts and your style.  

lorraine


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

If I remember correctly, ASR was developed by Mercedes Benz as their Traction Control System. I seem to remember having the system in my Merc and it worked well when on slippery road surfaces.

Basically, if it senses a wheel slipping it takes power from that wheel and gives more power to the wheel(s) that aren't slipping.

It is on by default and you press it to turn it off (not recommended).


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I've got ASR on my Ducato based MH, it's on by default, pressing in the button disables it, don't know why I would want to do this unless I wanted to have some fun smoking the inside front wheel on tight uphill corners.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

JQL is correct. If you want to do boy racer style stunts around a race track then turn it off. I guess you would not want to in a motorhome, so leave it on.
It will help control slipping wheels in wet or icy conditions.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Lorraine, I am surprised that DA did not suggest that you take German lessons!


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks JQL, as you push the button it lights up and stays depressed so i assumed that this was

when it was being used/working.

lorraine


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Pippin, was waiting for that :lol: 

lorraine


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Many thanks for all the replies, maybe i,ll leave the button alone unless i get

tempted to give it a push :twisted: 

lorraine


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

On my Merc, when not pushed, it is on and working. When pushed and lit up it is off. It would also put a huge red warning light on the dashboard to say it was off.

It automatically resets to being on each time you start the engine on my Merc.

My advice. Leave it alone. Divin't fiddle, unless you want to do doughnuts! 8O  

Note: When on a slippery surface and the ASR was doing its job, a light would flash on the dash to tell you it was working. Sometimes you couldn't tell it was slippery, other times it was blindingly obvious!

You could always test what happens in slippery conditions with it pressed and not pressed, but check your insurance first as you'll probably need to claim! :twisted: 8O


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Many thanks JQL, it all makes sense now.

lorraine


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Or it could just be a button to customise the vehicle to your personality! 
Age, Sex and Religion?
Press the button, answer the questions on the dash and you are switched to an appropriate mode of performance.
I won't tell you the sequence to answer if you intend attacking airports!


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Asr control uses the individual driven wheel brakes to lock the wheel that's trying to spin, this then transfers the engine power to the other wheel which is gripping through the differential. This idea is a modern version of a differential lock. This device is used to get the vehicle to pull away on loose or slippery surfaces. The default setting is operational. This covers most conditions, however under certain conditions, for example a hill start where both wheels are trying to spin, it can be more beneficial to turn it off. Front wheel drive camper vans can struggle to pull away on steep bumpy cobbles for example. Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

ASR on our VW Golf which I presume is the same system as you van works the same as described above. But also ASR will work to slow the vehicle down if you start to slide on a corner as well. 

I guess on a M/H you are not likley to find this out.


Richard...


----------

